# Eclipse RCP - UDP Strom in View anzeigen



## Zer0Cool (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will ein Plugin für Eclipse schreiben das einen DatenStrom der von außen kommt, in einer Tabelle anzeigen lassen. Dabei sollen Daten gestreamt werden die entweder Einträge in der Tabelle updaten oder neue Einträge in der Tabelle erzeugen.

Bisher habe ich versucht in meiner View einen TableViewer zu benutzen. Den versorge ich mit Content- und LabelProvider. Wenn ich die Daten die er anzeigen soll statisch angebe funzt es einwandfrei, wenn ich jedoch versuche die Daten zu ändern hängt sich entweder Eclipse auf oder ich bekomme eine Invalid Thread Access Meldung, je nach dem von wo aus ich die Daten verändere.

Was ist die richtige herangehensweise? Ich bin leider noch sehr unerfahren auf diesem Gebiet. Ich denke das es irgendwie über Listener funktionieren sollte aber alle meine Versuche sind bisher fehlgeschlagen.

mfg,

Zer0Cool


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2010)

Wie bei Swing darf nur der UI  Thread die Oberfläche verändern. Wenn die Daten aus einem anderen Thread kommen musst du das eigentliche Update in den UI Thread verschieben. Das funktioniert über Display#asyncExec


----------



## Zer0Cool (30. Aug 2010)

ich kann das jetzt nicht testen darum frag ich ob das so richtig ist. Ich habe einen Thread von dem aus ich den UI Thread aufrufen kann falls neue Daten kommen. Der UI Thread ruft asyncExec auf und führt darin das update durch?

mfg,

Zer0Cool


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2010)

Nein, der Background Thread führt das Update über asyncExec aus.


----------



## Zer0Cool (31. Aug 2010)

vielen Dank, funktioniert soweit.


----------

